# [Review] Enermax T.B. Vegas Quad 120 & 180 mm - Welcome to fabulous T.B. Vegas!



## thoast3 (14. Oktober 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es gibt User, die auf ein schlichtes Design ihres PCs stehen, und es gibt Leute, die eine extravagante, polarisirende, verspielte Optik lieben.
Für letztere hat Enermax die T.B.-Vegas-Lüfterserie auf den Markt gebracht.
Doch können die beiden Testkandidaten mehr als nur schön leuchten?
Let´s find it out 

Vielen Dank an Enermax für die Bereitstellung der Lüfter!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Inhalt:*

1. Die Verpackung und der Lieferumfang
2. Die Besonderheiten
3. Qualität
4. Beleuchtung
5. Lautstärke
6. Temperaturen
7. Fazit

1. Die Verpackung und der Lieferumfang

Der 120er kommt in einer transparenten Plastikverpackung mit Papiereinlage daher, während das große Modell auf eine Pappverpackung mit einem Sichtfenster setzt.
Auf der Rückseite der Verpackungen findet man technische Daten und es werden die Features der Lüfter angepriesen.
Enermax legt neben dem 120 x 120 x 25 mm großen Lüfter noch vier Gummientkoppler und einen 4-Pin auf 4-Pin-Molex-Adapter bei.
Beim großen Modell befinden sich vier Schrauben und ein 3-Pin auf 4-Pin-Molex-Adapter in der Packung.
Insgesamt ist das Zubehör ausreichend, aber über vier Schrauben beim kleinen Vegas hätten sich manche Leute durchaus gefreut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Die Besonderheiten

Fangen wir mit dem kleinen Vegas an: Er besitzt neben einem mit schönem Stoffsleeve ummanteltem 4-Pin-PWM-Anschlusskabel noch ein separates, transparentes Kabel mit einem kleinen Taster. Dieses dient zur Umschaltung zwischen den verschiedenen Beleuchtungs-Modi (näheres dazu im Kapitel "Beleuchtung"). Die sieben Lüfterblätter sind zur Hälfte transparent und zur anderen Hälfte wurden sie mit einer reflektierenden Folie ausgestattet, die den Effekt der LEDs verstärkt. Im Lüfterrahmen wurde insgesamt vier Mal das Enermax-Logo eingefräst. Der praktische Nutzen dahinter ist mir nicht ganz klar, schließlich erhöhen die so entstehenden Luftverwirbelungen den Geräuschpegel. Auf der Innenseite des Rahmens befinden sich die LEDs. Der Rest des Rahmens ist in schwarzem, glänzenden Lack gehalten, der leider sehr kratzempfindlich ist. 
Eine Gemeinsamkeit der Lüfter ist das Magnetisch-barometrische Lager. Der darauf sitzende Rotor kann, zum Beispiel zur einfachen Reinigung, abgenommen werden, allerdings ist dies nur beim 120er möglich.
Auf der Rückseite findet man das sogenannte "APS" (=Adjustable Peak Speed), mit dem die Maximaldrehzahl des Lüfters in drei verschiedenen Stufen eingestellt werden kann. Das selbe findet man auch beim großen T.B Vegas (SSC= Shift Speed Control).
Dieser besitzt neben dem Taster für die Beleuchtung ein 3-Pin-Anschlusskabel, welches transparent ist und ohne Sleeve auskommen muss.
Die sieben Lüfterblätter sind wie beim kleinen Modell aufgebaut. Auf das eingefräste Enermax-Logo muss man verzichten. Der Lüfterrahmen ist nur auf einer Seite geschlossen und bietet dort acht Montagebohrungen, vier, um ihn als 180-mm-Lüfter zu montieren, und vier, um ihn wie einen 200er zu befestigen. Auf der Rückseite findet man sehr viele Lüfterstege vor, der sog. "Vortex-Frame", der den statischen Druck verbessern soll.
Die technischen Daten der Lüfter laut Geizhals:


Spoiler



*Enermax T.B. Vegas Quad 120:* Abmessungen: 120x120x25mm • Umdrehungen: 500-1800rpm • Luftdurchsatz: 20.42-75.98m³/h • Luftdruck: 0.618-2.276mmH₂O • Lautstärke: 14-25dB(A) • Anschluss: 4-Pin PWM • Lüfterlager: magnetisch barometrisches Lager • Spannungsbereich: 12V • Leistungsaufnahme: 3-6W • Besonderheiten: Vibrationsdämpfer, Rotor abnehmbar, je 6 rote, grüne, blaue, weiße LED
*Enermax T.B. Vegas Quad 180:* Abmessungen: 180x180x20mm • Umdrehungen: 600-1200rpm • Luftdurchsatz: 116.55-209.77m³/h • Luftdruck: 0.895-2.240mmH₂O • Lautstärke: 15-20dB(A) • Anschluss: 3-Pin • Lüfterlager: magnetisch barometrisches Lager • Spannungsbereich: 12V • Leistungsaufnahme: 3-6.6W • Besonderheiten: Vibrationsdämpfer, Rotor abnehmbar, je 6 rote, grüne, blaue, weiße LED, Bohrungen für 180- und 200mm Einbauplätze






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




3. Qualität

Beide Lüfter sind sauber verarbeitet, nirgendwo schlecht entgratete Flächen oder schlecht aufgeklebte Aufkleber.
Leider eint beide ein schleifendes Lager, beim 180er ist dieser Effekt deutlich stärker als beim 120er. Erfreulich ist, dass dies das einzige unschöne Nebengeräusch der Lüfter bleibt.
Der Sleeve beim kleinen Vegas ist blickdicht und verrutschsicher, sehr schön.
Der Taster lässt sich nicht allzu leicht drücken, was eine versehentliche Betätigung verhindern dürfte. Allerdings ist das Klickgeräusch deswegen sehr laut.

4. Beleuchtung

Die Paradedisziplin des Enermax T.B Vegas:
Die 48 verbauten LEDs leuchten sehr hell und homogen in den Farben rot, weiß, grün und blau. Die verschiedenen Farben lassen sich leider nicht einzeln deaktivieren.
Dafür kann man aber mit dem Taster zwischen verschiedenen Beleuchtungsmodi umschalten, wie sich in den Videos unschwer erkennen lässt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://youtu.be/oW8H7HG3oR0
https://youtu.be/qCivlP4TGjE

5. Lautstärke

Leider kein allzu rosiges Kapitel für beide Lüfter:
Das allgegenwärtige Lagerschleifen wird Silent-Fans sauer aufstoßen.
Doch solange man den kleinen Vegas mit niedrigen bis mittleren Drehzahlen betreibt, ist er aus einem geschlossenen Gehäuse nur schwer herauszuhören. Bei voller Drehzahl ist er allerdings klar zu hören.
Der große T.B Vegas ist leider nur auf niedriger Stufe halbwegs leise, was aber auch daran liegt, dass er -subjektiv gesehen- ordentlich Luft bewegt. Auf maximale Drehzahl geregelt, ist er störend laut.
Das Herunter-regeln der Lüfter zeigt aber auch ein Problem auf: Ab ca. 7 V gehen die LEDs aus. Um dies zu umgehen, kann man einfach eine APS- bzw SSC-Stufe nach unten stellen.

6. Temperaturen

Da alle Kandidaten selbst auf 1000 rpm geregelt sehr niedrige Temperaturen erzielten und die meisten User ihre Lüfter herunterregeln werden, wurden die Lüfter nur mit 1000 rpm getestet.
Testsystem: 



Spoiler



AMD FX-6300, Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P, 8 GB G.Skill Ares, Phanteks Enthoo Pro mit Fractal Venturi HP-14 PWM (vorne, 300 rpm) und Noctua NF-S12A PWM (hinten, 1000 rpm), Xilence M612 Pro (hier drauf wurden die Lüfter montiert).
Die CPU wurde mit Prime95 Small-FFTS ausgelastet und die Temperaturen mit HW Info ausgelesen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man kann gut erkennen, dass sich der T.B. Vegas an Susurro und Silencio vorbei schiebt. Dies und der 4-Pin-PWM-Anschluss qualifizieren ihn für den Einsatz als Lüfter für Kühler und Radiatoren.

7. Fazit

Es gibt bessere Silent-Lüfter als die beiden Enermax T.B. Vegas. Aber wer eine möglichst auffällige Beleuchtung für seinen PC sucht und die Schwächen verzeihen kann, wird mit beiden Luftschauflern sicher glücklich werden!

Vor- und Nachteile des Enermax T.B. Vegas Quad 120 auf einen Blick:
+ gute Verarbeitung
+ bis auf ein Lagerschleifen keine Nebengeräusche
+ sehr schicke Beleuchtung mit verschiedenen Effekten
+ gute Leistung
+ APS
+ sehr weiter Regelbereich
- bei höheren Drehzahlen laut
- Lagerschleifen
- keine Schrauben im Lieferumfang
- lauter Taster
- Farben lassen sich nicht einzeln deaktivieren

Vor- und Nachteile des Enermax T.B. Vegas Quad 180 auf einen Blick:
+ flexible Montagemöglichkeiten
+ SSC
+ gute Leistung
+ sehr effektvolle Beleuchtung mit mehreren Modi
+ gute Verarbeitung
- lautes Lagerschleifen
- wird schnell laut
- ungesleevtes Anschlusskabel sieht nicht sehr schön aus
- lauter Taster
- Farben lassen sich nicht einzeln deaktivieren

Da ich sehr viel Wert auf eine geringe Lautstärke lege und der kleine Vegas noch ein paar andere Kleinigkeiten, die unschön sind, besitzt, erhält er den Silber Award. Nichtsdestotrotz ist er erste Wahl, wenn ein Lüfter verbaut werden soll, der einen "Wow-Effekt" im Betrieb erzeugen soll.
Der große Vegas besitzt leider ein paar mehr Kritikpunkte. Wer allerdings damit leben kann, darf sich über einen kraftvollen und cool beleuchteten Lüfter freuen, der sich den Bronze-Award verdient hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Links
Enermax: ENERMAX.DE - Qualitätshardware für deinen PC
Der T.B. Vegas Quad 120 auf geizhals: Enermax T.B.Vegas Quad 120mm (UCTVQ12P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Der T.B. Vegas Quad 180 auf geizhals: Enermax T.B.Vegas Quad 180mm (180/200mm Bohrungen) (UCTVQ18A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DaBlackSheep (15. November 2015)

Den T.B. Vegas Quad 180 mm hatte ich auch eine ganze Weile.
Auf mittlerer und voller Drehzahl war der schon penetrant von der Lautstärke.
Auf 600 rpm war der tatsächlich kaum zu hören.


*Es gibt zwei Punkte die du nicht erwähnt hast:*

*T.B. Vegas Quad 180 mm*
Bei diesem Lüfter kann man das Lüfterrad nicht abnehmen.

*Beide Lüfter*
Beide Lüfter leuchten nicht, wenn man sie ohne Adapter direkt am Mainboard anschließt (zumindest nicht bei mir "MSI Z87 G55").
Die Lüfter vertragen sich auch nicht mit einer Lüftersteuerung, sie laufen dann entweder gar nicht an, oder ab sie laufen an aber ohne Beleuchtung.
Die Lüfter müssen mit dem Molex Adapter ans Netzteil angeschlossen werden.*


In dem neuen Gehäuse von mir läuft nun ein T.B. Apollish 140 mm (blau) - der hat eine fest Drehzahl von 750 rpm und ist gar nicht zu hören.
Mich würde davon mal die 180 mm Version interessieren und ich frage mich, warum man nicht gleich 200 mm Modelle anbietet.
(Da wäre ich sofort wieder dabei)


*Wenn du das doch geschrieben hast, dann habe ich das scheinbar überlesen, in dem Falle dann ein Pardon ^^


----------



## thoast3 (15. November 2015)

Danke für das Feedback 

Ich habe beide Lüfter immer über das Mainboard geregelt, und trotzdem leuchteten sie (aber erst ab so um die 70% Drehzahl). Das mit der Lüftersteuerung werde ich noch testen.

Mir ist auch ein Rätsel, warum man nicht 200mm-Modelle anbietet, sondern ein 180er-Modell mit der Möglichkeit, es wie einen 200er zu befestigen, aber na ja, Enermax wird sich was dabei gedacht haben


----------



## DaBlackSheep (15. November 2015)

Gut, die Lüftersteuerung des Mainboard habe ich natürlich total vergessen.
Die steht bei mir auf 50% - dann ist es in diesem Fall ja normal, dass es nicht funktionierte.


----------



## MF13 (15. November 2015)

Danke für den Test. 

Was mich auch wundert, ist, dass es von den T.B. Vegas keine 140mm-Lüftern gibt, und dass sich im Gegenatz zum Duo die LED-Farben nicht auch einzeln deaktivieren lassen.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (4. Dezember 2015)

MF13 schrieb:


> Danke für den Test.
> 
> Was mich auch wundert, ist, dass es von den T.B. Vegas keine 140mm-Lüftern gibt, und dass sich im Gegenatz zum Duo die LED-Farben nicht auch einzeln deaktivieren lassen.



Da kriegst du nur die T.B. Apollish in rot, weiß oder blau. Nur die sind halt einfarbig, man nur einen Lichtmodi und eine feste Drehzahl.
Regeln kann man die auch nicht so dolle, weil dann der Leuchteffekt abgeschaltet wird.
Dafür drehen die halt fix mit um die 700rpm und sind recht leise, aber eben sehr leuchtstark.


----------



## Ryt (5. Dezember 2015)

Danke für den Test.


----------



## hanrot (16. Februar 2016)

Der Beitrag ist schon was älter, aber ich wollte nur sagen ich habe den Vegas in reinem rot und das große Glück bis 850 Umdrehungen einen leisen Betrieb zu haben. Bei mir sitzen 2 der Lüfter auf einem 240er Radiator und lassen sich vollkommen Problemlos über die CPU regeln. Auch bei 40 Prozent habe ich immer noch eine LED Beleuchtung, was allerdings auch daran liegen könnte, dass dort weniger LEDs betrieben werden müssen. Das einzige was mich echt stört sind laute Geräusche die anscheinend durch Spannungen im Gehäuse hervorgerufen werden. Wenn alle Schrauben fest angezogen werden ist es schlimm, bei allen im fast lockeren Zustand allerdings auch. Selbst mit dem besten (asynchronen) Anzugsdrehmoment sind nicht mehr als 850 rpm Geräuschfrei möglich.


----------



## thoast3 (16. Februar 2016)

Was für Geräusche sind es?

Das ist halt ein Nachteil des Vegas: Der Rahmen ist nicht entkoppelt


----------



## hanrot (16. Februar 2016)

Ich hatte noch bei keinem meiner Lüfter vergleichbare. Es hört sich fast an als wenn die Rotorblätter leichten Kontakt mit dem Gehäuse hätten. Auftreten tut dies erst ab einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit und auch nur bei einem der beiden Lüfter. Momentan sind die Schrauben so verschieden fest angezogen, dass der ganze Lüfterrahmen deutlich verzogen wird.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Enermax T.B. Vegas Quad 120 &amp; 180 mm - Welcome to fabulous T.B. Vegas!*

Einfach ein paar Entkopplungselemente besorgen:
Entkopplung in Zubehör Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenns vom Lager kommt, dann hilft nur der vollständige Austausch.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Enermax T.B. Vegas Quad 120 &amp; 180 mm - Welcome to fabulous T.B. Vegas!*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Einfach ein paar Entkopplungselemente besorgen:
> Entkopplung in Zubehör Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Wenns vom Lager kommt, dann hilft nur der vollständige Austausch.



Er schrieb, dass er die auf einem Radiator verbaut hat.
Da dürfte das mit den Gummis so nicht klappen.


----------



## thoast3 (16. Februar 2016)

Doch, mit Gummis dieser Art: Xilence Rubber Frame 120mm (ZUB-XP-RF120.B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland könnte es klappen


----------



## DerKabelbinder (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Enermax T.B. Vegas Quad 120 &amp; 180 mm - Welcome to fabulous T.B. Vegas!*

Oder dem 7mm Frame von Phobya, welcher allerdings nicht zu 100% abdichtet.

Persönlicher Tipp:
Moosgummi oder dünner Schaumstoff. Kostet so gut wie nichts und lässt dich individuell zurechtschneiden


----------



## DaBlackSheep (16. Februar 2016)

Ok - hatte da jetzt nur auf die Dinger im Link bezogen.
Das es diese Dichtungen gibt wusste ich nicht.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Enermax T.B. Vegas Quad 120 &amp; 180 mm - Welcome to fabulous T.B. Vegas!*

Hättest ja auch mal ein wenig runterscrollen können 

Bei den Enermax würde ich vielleicht sogar mal den Rubber-Frame von Alphacool ausprobieren:
Alphacool Susurro Antinoise Silicone Fan Frame - 120mm universal Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Die sind zwar für die hauseigenen Susurro konzipiert, sollten aber prinzipell auch bei anderen 120mm passen. Bei den Enermax würde sich das in so fern lohnen, als dass sie erstens vollflächig entkoppeln und zweitens komplett abdichten. Gerade auf Radiatoren würde sich das lohnen, denn dort geht ein großer Teil des Luftdrucks aufgrund der ausgefrästen Schriftzüge am Rahmen verloren.


----------



## chaotium (16. Februar 2016)

Also ich hab die TB Vegas in White

Also bei 50 höre ich die gar nicht. Bei 75 etwas. Klar bei 100 merkt man was XD


----------



## DerKabelbinder (16. Februar 2016)

Damit würde ich mich glücklich schätzen!


----------



## chaotium (16. Februar 2016)

Bei voller Drehzahl, meint man der PC hebt ab XD 
Das ist echt übel, aber da wird die Wassertemp. schnell kühler


----------



## hanrot (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Enermax T.B. Vegas Quad 120 &amp; 180 mm - Welcome to fabulous T.B. Vegas!*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Hättest ja auch mal ein wenig runterscrollen können
> 
> Bei den Enermax würde ich vielleicht sogar mal den Rubber-Frame von Alphacool ausprobieren:
> Alphacool Susurro Antinoise Silicone Fan Frame - 120mm universal Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Die sind zwar für die hauseigenen Susurro konzipiert, sollten aber prinzipell auch bei anderen 120mm passen. Bei den Enermax würde sich das in so fern lohnen, als dass sie erstens vollflächig entkoppeln und zweitens komplett abdichten. Gerade auf Radiatoren würde sich das lohnen, denn dort geht ein großer Teil des Luftdrucks aufgrund der ausgefrästen Schriftzüge am Rahmen verloren.



Die sehen ja quasi ideal aus! Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus, ich werde mir die wohl bestellen und ausprobieren.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Enermax T.B. Vegas Quad 120 &amp; 180 mm - Welcome to fabulous T.B. Vegas!*

Berichte mal vom Ergebnis, wenn alles soweit montiert ist! [emoji3]


----------

